# 3 furries go hunting for CanonFodder!



## gdzeek (May 27, 2010)

http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/5YT17vA4bikQGrjm


----------



## Alstor (May 27, 2010)

Lawl.

Hey, since when did Fuzzy become the smart dude?

EDIT: Also, Fuzzy seems to have a thing for Milo when he's drunk.


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

That was wow XD


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

True story, bro.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2010)

I ate fuzzy and milo?
It looks like I went out
*puts on sunglasses*
with a bang!
YEEEAAAAHHHHHH!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 27, 2010)

Being on a boat alone with H&K and Milo? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Atrak (May 27, 2010)

When I read the title, I thought of two probably possibilities:

1. The OP was referring to three furries finding good pictures and making it into a pun on cannon's name.

2. The OP actually misspelled Cannon.

I see now it was the latter.


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2010)

...huh?

Edit: Reminds me of this.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 28, 2010)

......


The magical adventures of Milo Manoir and Fuzzy Anaconda?


----------



## gdzeek (May 28, 2010)

O hey it made it onto the forums, woohoo, yeah I was bored



Alstor said:


> Lawl.
> 
> Hey, since when did Fuzzy become the smart dude?
> 
> EDIT: Also, Fuzzy seems to have a thing for Milo when he's drunk.



eh it just kinda worked out that way and didnt feel like changing it because trying to fit avatar heads on there was harde than expected



atrakaj said:


> When I read the title, I thought of two probably possibilities:
> 
> 1. The OP was referring to three furries finding good pictures and making it into a pun on cannon's name.
> 
> ...



What? but but I spelled it right, 0_o didnt I?


----------



## Atrak (May 28, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> What? but but I spelled it right, 0_o didnt I?



Only if he is now a camera.


----------



## Bando (May 28, 2010)

I clicked the link to watch the video.

It needs flash, and I'm on an iPod. :<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## TashkentFox (May 28, 2010)

Could someone make one of these with me in it?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 28, 2010)

Milo just flat out kicks ass!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 28, 2010)

Can't hear the vid but I watched it anyways and I fucked lol'd


----------



## shark whisperer (May 28, 2010)

poor cannonfodder, he was such a ... good shark
i hope fuzzy and milo tasted well.
bon appetit


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ...huh?
> 
> Edit: Reminds me of this.


I thought of that straight away, too.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 28, 2010)

What the Hell is going on there? x3


----------



## Atrak (May 28, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What the Hell is going on there? x3



It's some of Cannon's high-quality porn.


----------



## gdzeek (May 29, 2010)

http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/xd8BchuSukW5BQVC

there you go Tashkent, I couldnt find your fox avi, let me know if you have another youd prfer


----------



## TashkentFox (May 29, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/xd8BchuSukW5BQVC
> 
> there you go Tashkent, I couldnt find your fox avi, let me know if you have another youd prfer



Ha ha ha ha ha!


----------

